# Diablo 3 Gästepass Anfrage



## DerDog (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche einen 10 Tages Gästepass damit ich mich entscheiden kann ob ich mir das Spiel holen werde. Habe leider von der Open Beta zu spät erfahren also konnte ich es da leider nicht antesten und sonst will keiner meiner Freunde das Spiel holen, so, dass ich es bei ihnen testen könnte.
Bin ein Blizzard fan, habe Jahre lang WoW und Starcraft gespielt, jedoch bin ich nie ins Diablo-Universum eingestiegen. Und leider sind mir 50€ als Student ein wenig zu viel um es mal zum antesten zu kaufen. Also will ich mir ganz sicher sein bevor ich zugreife.

Falls mir jemand einen Code anbieten könnte wäre ich wirklich sehr froh. Und da ich mir auch andere Spiele kaufe könnte ich mich auch revenchieren, falls ihr irgendwas braucht. 

Mit freundlich Grüßen

DerDog


----------

